# Time to Bundle Up (Dog Clothes)



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I know there are a lot of opinions about clothes for dogs, but I was just wondering how your dogs react to them? Are there dogs out there that don't mind wearing them? I ask because I've been thinking about getting a jacket for Charlie Brown. It has gotten cooler here at night and early in the mornings, and Gus is absolutely thrilled. But Charlie Brown doesn't seem to like it. As soon as I let them both out, Charlie Brown will just sit at the door and want back in. He's still pretty skinny and his fur hasn't grown back in everywhere, so I was wondering if a jacket would help. Any advice? 

Thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My Whippets have a glorious collection of clothes!!!!  NOTHING wrong with it... if he is shivering, get him a lovely coat...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a polo for Charlie that he wears at night for now. I am going to get him a sweater. He actually doesn't mind it anymore. I am going to get him booties for winter because we get a lot of snow and that means a lot of salt on the sidewalks and roads, so I'm pretty sure he's going to hate me then.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine wont have anything to do with clothes etc..... NOT HAPPENING...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Mrs Hooch's Standard loved them. But the Golden crew absolutely hates anything on them.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The only thing mine will wear are bandana's


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't say I've tried simply because I haven't found anything big enough to fit Tucker yet.

Large size seems to be big enough for a Cocker Spaniel LOL


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Only on the Am Bulldog...Ellie. She has no undercoat, and gets cold fast. The Goldens won't tolerate them, and the Newfs would die.....literally! 

If he has a thin coat, and it's very cold, I'd get him a sweater or a fleece lined coat. Then you can enjoy walks...and he can enjoy being out in the fresh air. He still needs the exercise, and shouldn't have to be cooped up!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

my boys love them!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I can't say I've tried simply because I haven't found anything big enough to fit Tucker yet.
> 
> Large size seems to be big enough for a Cocker Spaniel LOL


I found the same thing. The large sizes do not fit a normal sized Golden.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I know there are a lot of opinions about clothes for dogs, but I was just wondering how your dogs react to them? Are there dogs out there that don't mind wearing them? I ask because I've been thinking about getting a jacket for Charlie Brown. It has gotten cooler here at night and early in the mornings, and Gus is absolutely thrilled. But Charlie Brown doesn't seem to like it. As soon as I let them both out, Charlie Brown will just sit at the door and want back in. He's still pretty skinny and his fur hasn't grown back in everywhere, so I was wondering if a jacket would help. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks!


My dogs hate having anything on them. I bought Bailey a rain jacket once so I put it on him to go out to pee. Well the next time he had to go out and I put it on him he peed in the house, purposely. I don't think he wanted to be caught dead in that rain coat, LMAO. So needless to say that was the end of that.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, I put a bandana on Gus the other night, just playing around, and he hated it. And I don't think CB liked it either because he kept biting at it on Gus. The only thing I worry about is CB trying to chew it off himself. I guess I'd better try out a cheaper jacket before I get him a nice one (I wanted to get him the doggie field coat from llbean). There was frost on the ground this morning, and CB was not having anything to do with it!


----------



## OwnedbyCasey (Jun 16, 2007)

My guys don't mind clothes at all...they all five had costumes at Halloween and I think the kids trick or treating got more of a kick out of seeing the dogs dressed up than they did out of the candy! If you keep putting it on them, they get used to it eventually...my husband hates it when I dress them up, though!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I think that Daisy would love to have them so she could stretch them out and take them off. Other than that I think it is a no go for her. She does have a vest she wears hunting. The first time we put it on she chased it around, but after she found out what she got to do when we put it on, she seems to just get excited with it on, but it is pretty fitted. I do not think she would be too good with a shirt or a coat on. She is a snow puppy anyway and loves it when it is cold outside. She seems to be getting excited for the snow.


----------

